# Jerky....Dry or wet cure??



## shellbellc (Mar 15, 2007)

I've only done jerky twice now and it's with a HiMtn jerky cure. I was looking through the jerky threads and it seems as though there is almost more who send their strips swimming instead of hanging out on the beach. Is there a better way? Does a dry cure help meat last longer (not that it's been a worry with my 13 year old carnivore eatin up the product!!) I've only tried muscle jerky, I don't have a shooter, but actually I think I prefer the whole muscle. Thoughts???


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Shell -

The shooter is okay not stringy tastes the same to me just chews different. Make sure to use really lean (95 - 97 %) burger.  I've onl used the mix that came with it and found it really salty. 

I mixed up my normal wet mix (but not as much) and it was great. I did 10 lbs and it was gone just as fast as the sliced meat style I only make 5 lbs of.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Shell -

I figured a recipe might be in order ...

Here's the simplest most adaptable recipe I have:

4 tablespoons brown sugar
1 cup soy sauce

Other spices of your choosing:

garlic powder
onion powder
cajun spice
crushed red pepper
basil
dill
all spice
apple juice
lemon juice
orange juice
.................................

Taste the juice if you like it use it add stuff as you go


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Deb! How long to you let it marinade?  The dry rub I do is 24 hours for 1/4 inch thick slices.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 16, 2007)

If your doing slices a half hour or so is enough. I kind of go by color - when it's brown it's ready! Also depends on how frozen it is.


----------

